# Do Your Guys Wife/girlfriend Hate Your Piranha's?



## nygiants10 (Jan 26, 2008)

I had 3 red bellies for about 2 years, but they out grew my tank so i sold them. My wife talked me into making a community tank, which i got extremely bored of in a couple months. So i decided it needs to be a red belly tank again. So i got 2 baby red bellies and put them in. She kind of rolled her eyes and said i was sick(semi jokingly i think) for liking piranhas so much. Is my wife the only one that just doesnt get it out there?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

My Girlfriend Couldn't give a Rats ass about my Fish. She thinks they are pretty and Colorful . But i asked her.. If we broke up , whats one thing she wouldnt miss ????

and she said the Fish tanks all over the house ! lmao.

Good thing im Well Hung , or I'd be out a Gf thanks to these fish.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm holding a 90g at my house and it has a 10" tiger oscar in it,

The gf says the oscar is so ugly and is stupid.

Then she turns to my pirnahas and says they're really cute and have character.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

My GF likes my P's. She really likes the manny. I fiugred when I got the manny shed be all oh thats nice but when I told her I was getting one she actually kinda got excited. Shes an animal lover like me. Bugs on the other hand. I swear shes phobic.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

My gf hates my rhom and hates p's in general. She thinks they're boring and don't have enough colors. She would prefer an African cichlid tank over a rbp shoal anyday. She doen't even like Oscars cuz they're too messy.
Opposites attract I guess.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i got devorced due to my hobby, but now i have a wife who
loves my fish as much as i do


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

my wife doesn't mind the fish......its the 16 aquariums she hates


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

My wife loves our fish, she just hates when I spend too much money on them


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

my girlfriend loves my fish too







especially the smallest red


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have a gf but if I did she would go before my p's


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had an ex girlfriend that actually tried to kill my piranha when I moved out. She didn't like me too much and knew that if that fish died it would get me pretty good. She didn't succeed luckily.

My wife has been dealing with my hobby for years bless her. She always preferred other fish for colors as well. I tried to get into rift lake cichlids just for her but ended up back here like I (and she) knew I would. 
After 2 years owning this rhom (which now is my only fish) she's starting to grow rather fond of him mainly for his curious personality.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

get a african cichlid tank too


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

My girl has always liked my piranhas. She thinks they're cute. But if there was ever a problem I would just ditch the girlfriend and keep the fish.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

mine will stick her hand in the tank


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Mine would be happy if all the tanks and fish vanished...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Mine loves my fish and wishes I still had more setups( she was pissed when I sold my geryi)


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

My gf doesn't mind my rhom, but she prefers the oscar. She's constantly feeding or teasing that glutton.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

"Your stupid F-ing fish" and "waste of money" are common phrases that express my GFs love for me and my hobbies.

She likes to look at them, and thinks its neat... but HATES how much time i spend working on my tank, and hates it more when i need to do something and shes around.

This is mainly regarding my saltwater tank, but still... anything that cuts in on her time, or that i would rather do instead of watching "Desperate Housewives" is a good way to make her mad.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

my girlfriend loves my fish and p's and hates me! lol Im with assclown in the sense that I know have a girl thats as into fish as I am...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Ægir said:


> "Your stupid F-ing fish" and "waste of money" are common phrases that express my GFs love for me and my hobbies.
> 
> She likes to look at them, and thinks its neat... but HATES how much time i spend working on my tank, and hates it more when i need to do something and shes around.
> 
> This is mainly regarding my saltwater tank, but still... anything that cuts in on her time, or that i would rather do instead of watching "*Desperate Housewives*" is a good way to make her mad.


She makes you watch that ?









Although my Gf doesn't really care about them , she knows how much they mean to me. Ive actually trained her with what to do incase anything Happens :

Fish Jumping out , Noticing if Everything is Functioning correctly , Feedings , Gravel Vacs etc.

And if there is something she doesnt know how to do I told her to *Come on P Fury and start a thread and Start PM'ing anybody Online who's name Is Blue or Dark Black and let them know whats going on*








Gotta make sure I've got all my angles covered , You know ?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Winkyee said:


> Mine would be happy if all the tanks and fish vanished...


does my wife know your gf?? they are the same


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

My wife likes my P's good enough to stand the tanks in the house however if there were no tanks and thus no P's my wife could live perfectly well with that.....

Cheers.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

My girl hated my ass for having piranhas at first specially when I was just starting and was trading a lot to get the ones that I really want, now I'm settled and content and I got her into the hobby as well by getting my lil elong that she likes so much that she even named it but the taking care part she leaves it to me!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> She makes you watch that ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesnt _MAKE_ me watch it... she watches it, and im expected to be around for some reason? I hate that show... it gives girls the idea they can be scandalous and get away with it.

It goes both ways... i often change it to Nascar (the female equivalent to me watching desperate housewives) and hide the remote.

In an emergency, i would never ask her, or my mom, or another girl directly to even touch my SW tank unless they were the only one around and the display blew a seam... that would be to net the fish and drop them in the fuge in the back room. I dont think there arent girls who are capable, but on the phone its hard to describe (and translate to girl talk) what im talking about. Because the tank was in my parents house my dad is almost always around its easier man to man, and not risk causing more problems. I have noticed that women dont think "mechanically" like men do... its like if you ask to describe the engine of a car and how it works... you would get 2 completely different answers.

I took the time to write a small book (literally) covering what every piece of equipment IS and does with a picture, and what to do in any situation, or combination of problems i could come up with in my wildest dreams. There is also a daily schedule for 30 days on what to do each day, and what to check. There have been 2 problems that arent in that book... When i was out of town, there was a huge rain storm and because our house wanst landscaped yet, or really fully back-filled to shed water it caused a GEYSER of mud/water to shoot into my fish room. The clean out and "end" of the sewage line goes through the foundation to the septic tank, and there was a pencil size hole around the pipe that got bigger, and was shooting mud about 3 ft onto the back of the door and wall. It filled the room up with about 1/2 an inch of dirt... Nothing got in the tank but, it was a mess.

Secondly, one night my mom "heard a noise" and started just unplugging sh*t for some reason







She called me at 3 am saying she went into the fish room, and there "was lots of foam in the big thing" (skimmer) and had unplugged most the system. I fly out of bed and tell her to plug everything back in... get home 2 days later to find the skimmer pump (350$) had lost its prime, and was running dry... ouch

My only tank now is running is at a friends, and his wife is the one that calls me and takes care of my rhom... I get hilarious calls like "He bit the face off a cichlid puppy, what do i do?" or "He seems upset and angry, can i give him something to play with?"


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

my old lady could care less about my fish. ive asked her a few times to watch me do the maintenance etc incase i were to die (jokingly), and she said she would just sell everything







. so keep your eyes open for a smoking deal on a killer setup :laugh:. the only thing she's interested in doing, is scream at me when i spend a large sum of money on something, and we don't share our finances







.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't have either and doubt I ever will again. So never had one around long enough for her to feel that she had a right to a opinion about anything of mine. If it came down to a wonderful woman and my manny I would say the manny would go to a good home. If it came down to a wonderful and perhaps the best woman in the world and my dog I would tell her to beat it. Sab is second only to my son.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Had my piranha's before my girlfriend, she knows that they come first.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

My chickie is farily indifferent when it comes to my fish.
She likes checkin' 'em out once in awhile, but that's about it.

My opinion is, if your partner hates your fish and gives you grief about it, it's probably not a good relationship on many levels.
Partners should always be supportive of each other's interests/hobbies IMO.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

RedneckR0nin said:


> *Don't have either and doubt I ever will again*. So never had one around long enough for her to feel that she had a right to a opinion about anything of mine. If it came down to a wonderful woman and my manny I would say the manny would go to a good home. If it came down to a wonderful and perhaps the best woman in the world and my dog I would tell her to beat it. Sab is second only to my son.


smart man ROnin


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I dont have either and dont really want either.. Im done with all the bitchin moanin and complainin that they do.. So fish come first for me...


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

mine is down with pretty much anything I like to a point for her as long as it dosen't come before her the house or are kids she is fine with it


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll open up by saying: If she did hate it, she'd have to leave. lol.

With THAT said, my gf is ironically allergic to fish, but she absolutely LOVES my fish tank. She's afraid to go near it - as are most people - knowing that my 15" rhom acts very aggressive toward visitors. He lets me get in the tank to do maintenance, but otherwise, he doesn't like anybody near his tank. SO, long story short, she loves the tank, but hates that she's afraid of it. lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Rough996 said:


> I'll open up by saying: If she did hate it, she'd have to leave. lol.
> 
> With THAT said, *my gf is ironically allergic to fish*, but she absolutely LOVES my fish tank. She's afraid to go near it - as are most people - knowing that my 15" rhom acts very aggressive toward visitors. He lets me get in the tank to do maintenance, but otherwise, he doesn't like anybody near his tank. SO, long story short, she loves the tank, but hates that she's afraid of it. lol.


Allergic to be around fish?
Never heard of such a thing.

How does anything about the fish become airborne, and what are her symptoms?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

To be honest, the GF doesn't think much of them. She just thinks it's pretty immature to feed them live food for ones own pleasure. Guess it's a good thing I don't, might be bending that rule with dither fish, but it's just not worth explaining to her that they're not meant to be food.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

My wife hated it back when I had piranhas, and is happy that I don't anymore. She actually really likes my planted tank with rainbowfish because she says it adds aesthetics to the living room, but thinks that the tank looked ugly when it had piranhas in it because piranhas are one of the ugliest fish (according to her).


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

my wife always hating and threating to kill my 4in rhom. she says i love it too much? who doesnt like a beasty piranha eh? anyways she cant do a think because she paid for it lol


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

my wife loves my manny... she hates that i have so many tanks just sitting there and no more piranhas. wish i had enough time to take care of more tanks


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my gf likes my piranhas! she was pissed when i traded in my reds for my black rhom tho but she likes his colors alot more now too....she has really gotten attached to the baby elong i have now! i think she has spent more time letting him chase her finger than i have! lol


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

My girl doesnt mind the fish its all the tanks she hates. But all my tanks are in my basement except for my Oceanic 50 breeder that has my female flowerhorn in it and she likes that fish and tank set up so it is in the living room. I have to have my tanks so I can get away from her, I love going down turning up the radio and doing my water changes and so on. I wouldnt chose one or the other they both have to stay and deal with each other. Fish are a hobby and the ol lady cooks for me so I need them both so I dont starve or go crazy.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

my gf loves my piranhas so i got her 4 baby rbp's =)


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

My girlfriend HATES my fish, not the reds I have, not the cichlids, all of them, equally. Whenever she gets pissed her response is "I hate your fish." She could be pissed that she gets pulled over and a traffic ticket, but somehow its my fish's fault. She gets pissed when I say anything about them, especially when I want to spend money on them. Oh yea, the nicest thing she said about the ps was "How bout we name them all Murderface."

You guys shoulda seen the look on her face when I told her the life expectancy of these things...LMFAO


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

My hubby really likes having fish. When I got us our first "couples tank" he would just sit in front of it and stare. We now have to many tanks but cant decide on who to keep and who to let go. I am always scared they will go to a bad home.

He is beyond supportive and even buys new tank setups before we discuss. So I have 3 empty tanks sitting in my garage, lol! I







him and am happy to find someone with the same interest but I think its easier for me than most of you guys. I dont know to many females who love fish.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

My old lady hates anything i spend money on,that just makes me spend more.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

My wife likes the fish I have/had she just hates the names I gave them

She calls "Diddy" the Fahaka puffer "Fluffy" and used to call my channel cat "Big p*ssy" Jose' before his untimely death...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

mine didnt have an opinion, like or dislike, but they DO dislike the lack of space and the gain of space when you get rid (making it hard to hang on)

luckily mines F'd off for good so I can do what I want now 

People at work think im sick in the head for keeping them or just cant understand it, the cleaner thinks im really cruel using feeders.... but I dont care, I just like them because of their personalities... like Cichlids that do things. Small tetras/guppise etc i struggle to bond with or enjoy, find them boring... i like to see their brains whirring opposed to this blank expression all the time!

Men, when it comes to fish tanks, often just have to ignore their wishes and crack on with our setups! If it matters that much and they actually leave it means youve got 30 tanks or not sharing the love









less well hung guys should take note hahah or get her a deeper tank as shes obviously too shallow *boom boom*


----------

